# The Death of the Internet as We Know It?



## AhhChoo (Aug 23, 2006)

Will the big telecoms soon be in a position to limit free access to the internet?
Is Net Neutrality on it's way out? How do you feel about it? Check out these reports.  
Whaddya think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5RQrxkGgCM

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...lecom politics ISP Iraq War media information


----------



## bunga (Aug 23, 2006)

Well before it's to late, it was nice meeting you all on this forum, perhaps we can get out the pigeons to send request for help on OSX issues. Turn off our computers for 3 months to save power because the power companies told us we can only use so much and wait for the pigeons to return with a reply.

http://www.savetheinternet.com/


----------



## symphonix (Aug 24, 2006)

Its about time the government took the Internet off the companies and people who built it, and gave all control of it to AT&T. One of my staff sent me an Internet on Friday that didn't reach me until today! The Internet is, after all, just a system of tubes. Google Earth and YouTube are blocking my tubes so it takes longer for my Internets to come through.

*sigh*


----------



## Trip (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.wearetheweb.org/


----------



## zek (Sep 3, 2006)

wearetheweb.org
"Please upgrade your Flash Player in order to view this site."
I sincerely hope they are not!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 3, 2006)

OK, I know I shouldn't even say this or even be thinking it....


_....but she's got major cameltoe in that video!_   (Sorry, I couldn't resist....yes, I'm sick...you should know that by now... )

In all seriousness, it is something not to take lightly.


----------



## lbj (Sep 3, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> In all seriousness, it is something not to take lightly.




you don't take cameltoe lightly?  
Just how serious is CT to you??


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 3, 2006)

lbj said:


> you don't take cameltoe lightly?
> Just how serious is CT to you??



ROFL!

I was referring to Net Neutrality on that sentence...



....then again..... ::ha::


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

The tubes are down..


> Safari cant open the page http://www.youtube.com/. The error was: lost network connection (NSURLErrorDomain:-1005) Please choose Report Bug to Apple from the Safari menu, note the error number, and describe what you did before you saw this message.





> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...






> OK. We admit it. We're fixing stuff, but we'll be up soon.
> 
> In the meantime, please enjoy a layman's explanation of our website...


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's working again.. anyways, here's a must see - Net Neutrality explained by "PC"

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6457745091151269249&q=john+stewart+net+neutrality


----------

